# Another Sorority Journal!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am expecting my shipment of females tomorrow (or Wed)! I only ordered 3 breeder bettas though, so I needed to go grab a couple Petco ones for the perfect quantity. Below are some pics of where I'm at now 

Here is my 14 gal setup. They have been on sale at Petco for cheaper than a 10 gal full setup! I don't know if they still are...










This is Petco betta #1... labeled a VT, but I think she's a CT; my iPhone didn't catch her rays very well. Her name is Pearl:










This little girl was hard to photograph... she's a VT that appeared purple in her cup, but reddish in the tank.. we'll see how her colors develop! She is still unnamed because of the color fiasco haha:










I wanted to see how these two behaved before sticking in the females arriving soon. Surprisingly they are extremely tolerant of each other!! They hang out near each other and there has been no nipping at all. I'm glad because I wanted to get some calm girls established in the tank first 










Right now they are still exploring together! I'll update once the other girls arrive


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

they're lovely! 
i would have added all in one go. maybe have kept the ones you have now in a breeder trap in that tank. when they have established their territory, new girls will be chased...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I did notice them starting to peck at each other this morning, so I separated them out in order to wait for the other girls. I've read several methods to introducing a sorority... but it looks like I'll go for the all at once!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ pecking is normal. they are sorting their own so called pecking order. you'll have that.

trust me its better  when i wanted add a new girl i removed all girls in tank, changed around all the decor and waited a few days and let them in again all together incl. new fish. that worked for me.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Those 2 girls are so cute!! I love pearl!! I agree that it's best to add them all at once! When I get my new girls next week I plan on doing what Neelie mentioned, taking the girls already in the tank, out, moving some of the decor around and then adding them all back in together!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got Dragonlady's girls in the mail today!  They are settling in nicely:

Here they are exploring together! The Turquoise marble is named 美 Mei (May) which means beautiful. The blue marble is named 云 Yun (Yewn) which means cloud.









They are getting along well with the other girls 









I love Yun's little masked face! ))









I have one more female coming, but it's going to be in a couple of weeks, so I figured I'd get all the girls I have now in the tank and then reintroduce them all when Nefertari comes (She's Ramesses' gal haha).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are the marble girls sisters? Expect them to be peaceful if they are.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yes they are, and you can tell they know each other already. It's pretty cute to watch


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's funny though, Ruby the little red one is following Mei around like crazy; Mei doesn't mind at all!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooo Yun is the cutest little thing! lol at her lil face.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

i love sorority journals  keep us posted


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's some more pics after I added Nefertari! Neffy seems to be vying for dominant female!

A cute pic of Ruby; she's colored up nicely:









Mei is quite gravid now, it helps that her and Harley have been flirting:









My new little girl Nerfertari!









She's such a pretty color


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ohh, Nefertari looks almost EXACTLY like one of my males. They are all very nice fish!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Neffy is gorgeous!! When I'm ready for HMs, I'll definitely be checking out Dragonlady's


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Neffys' expression in the first photo is hilarious she looks very annoyed. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like your sorority tank is coming together very nicely.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I <3 sorority journals! I also love Ruby, she looks so red. Keep up with the journal. Good luck with the sorority, too.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have many photos now but I needed to get some shots of Mei. Her eyes have turned baby blue now! So pretty!










Here's a better shot of her blue eye; she's fast though!










And Neffy was carrying around some food so I had to get her too lol:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fermin said:


> Oooo Yun is the cutest little thing! lol at her lil face.


Me too!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you ordering all your girls from aquabid? Because Im thinking about doing the same


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The two marbles were from dragonlady who is on the forum, but I got them off AB. Ruby is the only one I didn't order off AB actually... I usually ask for a sibling female with the males I order off AB


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Were they alot?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Compared to pet store bettas yes. That's cuz you pay for quality fish and shipping. But when ordering a few fish from the same seller you only pay shipping once. Dragonlady's girls were the best price for great stock. I plan to breed all the girls (except ruby) so I didnt mind shelling out so much in the long run!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Is she still selling females? I would love to buy some from her, maybe even work out a deal


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

You'd have to PM her or something cuz she doesn't have anything up on AB at the moment...


----------

